# How often should I water change a 29G planted tank?



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you using mineralized soil? Are you using CO2 and fertilizers?


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I'm using 1 bag eco-complete and 2 bags of bio established gravel.. I'm in the process of putting together a yeast reactor and I do have solid ferts.. However I haven't started to fertilize. Waiting for co2.


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

What do you use for filtration? Filter floss? Foam? Any type of chemical filtration?

Most people who don't test their tanks for nitrates ammonia etc... use the Estimative Index for deciding when to do water changes or fertilize. The most common used estimate is 1/3 of your water every week. In a 29 gallon that equals almost 9 gallons every week. If you have a heavy fish population you can do with more water every week or if you have very few fish you could do even less water every week or wait up to 2 weeks. Some people have had luck with doing water changes every 6 months, but those are usually heavily planted tanks with low lighting. Not recommended to wait that long if you are new to the hobby. 

Without knowing more about your tank a good estimate is 7-9 gallons of fresh water every week and appropriate top offs between.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I would do 1/3 per week minimum. I now do at least 50% per week because I dose with the EI method. I have found that my algae issues became much more manageable when I increased my water changes.


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you guys are exuberantly helpful, thanks. It's definitely heavily planted.. right now I have 6 fish - 2 dwarf loaches and 4 oti cats.. It's a high light set up.. 150w metal halide but the photoperoid is only 7 hours and it's hung almost 15 inches above the tank.. I'm think of doing 10-15 gallons over a 2 week span.. Any advice on top offs? should I be using some distilled water as to not over do it with the hardness? 1 more question kind of off topic but what fish load would you recommend? I'm going to use only small fish 1.5 inches tops.


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

my algae is very undercontrol surprisingly.. I had a lot of healthy brown algae going but the ito cats pretty much ate it all. some specs of green algae starting up, not sure if they like that diet as much..


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

oh and my filtration consists of an internal filter with filter floss, those sponge like pads (not sure of proper terminology), and little bit of activated carbon surrounded in more floss..


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

estimative index? not familiar.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

All about EI (estimative index) http://www.barrreport.com/forumdisplay.php/38-Estimative-Index

Your tank hasn't really been up long enough to experience the "algae cycle" yet.... Have no fear, with your combination of super high light, inadequate filtration & no fertilization, you'll get your chance...  

Good luck & be sure to post pictures... we REALLY like pictures around here 

Larry


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, what he said ^^^^^^^^

You may want to look into a pressurized CO2 system and step up that filtration. Then get on a regular water change fert schedule. That would be your best bet. You have a lot of light on that tank!


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

Larry is correct. With your extremely high powered light and your lack of CO2 or fertilization, your tank will soon be a nightmare for algae. Not to mention that your internal filter is not moving enough water to efficiently clean your water. Also your use of activated carbon is removing good stuff from the water that your plants want to use. 

Get a bigger filter and ditch the carbon. A more common used chemical filter media is purigen. It will get your water crystal clear without removing the good stuff your plants need to grow. 

Also your going to want to start co2 and ferts as soon as possible. That light is way too strong to be using without co2 and fertilization.

p.s. Larry, that link is broken...


----------



## IwantToScubaInMyTank (Mar 10, 2010)

haha, looks like I have a lot to ponder. Yeah the lights overkill but eh, I'm a glutton for punishment.. Thanks a lot for the help I'll get a pic on here tomorrow hopefully you can tell me what you think.


----------

